# 3DPrintBoardPro > General 3D Printing Marketplace >  For sale: Original Epson 1520K Black DX2 Printhead-F056030/F056010

## ireneheart92

$232.04	
Firefox_Screenshot_2015-11-18T06-35-25.112Z.jpg

To be used with: Epson Stylus COLOR 800, Epson Stylus COLOR 1520K, Epson  Stylus COLOR 3000, Epson Stylus Photo R220, Epson Stylus Photo 230,  Epson Stylus Photo 250
Part number: F056030/F05601
http://www.wercan.com/original-epson...10-p-1257.html

----------

